# Little Aston Golf - Sunday 18th September 2016



## DRW (May 11, 2016)

I have provisionally made a booking(when I say I, I mean my wife) with Little Aston but need to paid a 25% deposit shortly before the day is formally confirmed.

The date is Sunday 18th September 2016 at Little Aston Golf Club, link here(looks lovely) :-

http://www.littleastongolf.co.uk/


The format of the day will be :-

Arrive for Bacon Rolls & Tea
9.00am 18 Holes
Lunch
2.00pm 18 Holes

The cost of the day is Â£150.00.

We need a minimum of 12 players upto a maximum of 16 I think the Iain said.

Hopefully we can get enough numbers to make the day happen, please show your interest below :-

1. Darren Williams
2. Adam Williams
3.
4.


----------



## fundy (May 11, 2016)

would love to play but cant commit with my knee currently especially for 36 holes in a day  double shame as it would be a nice way to spend my birthday

could you pop me on a reserve list and if you have any drop outs much nearer the day hopefully Ill be in a position to be able to commit (or not)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I have provisionally made a booking(when I say I, I mean my wife) with Little Aston but need to paid a 25% deposit shortly before the day is formally confirmed.

The date is Sunday 18th September 2016 at Little Aston Golf Club, link here(looks lovely) :-

http://www.littleastongolf.co.uk/


The format of the day will be :-

Arrive for Bacon Rolls & Tea
9.00am 18 Holes
Lunch
2.00pm 18 Holes

The cost of the day is Â£150.00.

We need a minimum of 12 players upto a maximum of 16 I think the Iain said.

Hopefully we can get enough numbers to make the day happen, please show your interest below :-

1. Darren Williams
2. Adam Williams
3. Liverpoolphil
4.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 11, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I have provisionally made a booking(when I say I, I mean my wife) with Little Aston but need to paid a 25% deposit shortly before the day is formally confirmed.

The date is Sunday 18th September 2016 at Little Aston Golf Club, link here(looks lovely) :-

http://www.littleastongolf.co.uk/


The format of the day will be :-

Arrive for Bacon Rolls & Tea
9.00am 18 Holes
Lunch
2.00pm 18 Holes

The cost of the day is Â£150.00.

We need a minimum of 12 players upto a maximum of 16 I think the Iain said.

Hopefully we can get enough numbers to make the day happen, please show your interest below :-

1. Darren Williams
2. Adam Williams
3.
4.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong date for me as I hope to be playing Royal Aberdeen that day.

I think you need to mention the dress rules to people though as they are quite strict at Little Aston.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 11, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wrong date for me as I hope to be playing Royal Aberdeen that day.
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful choice of words Glyn. I *hope* to be playing Augusta that day  :rofl:


----------



## DRW (May 11, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wrong date for me as I hope to be playing Royal Aberdeen that day.

I think you need to mention the dress rules to people though as they are quite strict at Little Aston.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you have a good one.

The dress code is given here :-

http://www.littleastongolf.co.uk/visitors

However Iain mentioned that we would probably be eating lunch in the casual bar, so no need to change clothes for lunch. (the other bits are just normal in my eyes or am I missing something?)


----------



## Dando (May 11, 2016)

while i would love to come along, not having a club handicap certificate may cause issues


----------



## anotherdouble (May 11, 2016)

Yes please. Thanks very much


----------



## glynntaylor (May 11, 2016)

Count me in Darren!

Thanks for organizing it.

1. Darren Williams
2. Adam Williams
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Another Double
5. Glynn Taylor


----------



## callawayne (May 11, 2016)

I would like to play thankyou


----------



## DRW (May 11, 2016)

Dando said:



			while i would love to come along, not having a club handicap certificate may cause issues
		
Click to expand...

Hi By all means if you wish to add you name to the list, next time I speak to Iain then I will double confirm it isn't a problem.

To be honest he did mention handicap certificates to Joanne on the phone and then was like, normally you should have them but its not normally a problem (what I assumed he meant is that ensure that they are actually golf players and not complete hackers like my wife is(50 plus I hasten to add)! Have to say I have never been asked for a handicap cert when I have played at any clubs or my playing partners)

hope that helps.


1. Darren  Williams
2. Adam Williams
3.  Liverpoolphil
4. Another Double
5. Glynn Taylor
6. Callawayne


----------



## anotherdouble (May 11, 2016)

Dando said:



			while i would love to come along, not having a club handicap certificate may cause issues
		
Click to expand...

Get up there mate. Maybe I can out drive you this time, but don't bring that Woburn rain with you


----------



## JamesR (May 12, 2016)

Definitely up for this one:

1. Darren  Williams
2. Adam Williams
3.  Liverpoolphil
4. Another Double
5. Glynn Taylor
6. Callawayne
7. JamesR


----------



## Twire (May 13, 2016)

Would have been all over this if it wasn't on my wedding anniversary


----------



## DRW (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, I think this sadly is a no goer due to the min no was 12 to book up in advance. Something isn't popular about it, not sure what?

Thanks again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2016)

It is a shame - I think it could be a few reasons 

1. Price
2. It's 36 holes 
3. My name is down


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2016)

I agree with the above but not in that order &#128540;


----------



## huds1475 (May 17, 2016)

Sorry to hear.

I fancied this but 36 holes, + travelling to/from Manchester, makes it too long a day when I have work the day after.


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2016)

Darren, I'll be honest if I may, it's not a criticism so please don't take it that way.

Firstly, 36 holes will only appeal to a smaller amount of people, people will be interested but having to travel for 1 hour (or more) to play a decent course, it just becomes far too long a day for them, also you have those that 36 holes just becomes a bit hard work nowadays.

A deal is always nice to see, Little Aston's day ticket is Â£135, so that has left Â£15 for a bacon roll & tea on arrival with lunch, which for Â£15 is about right, a Â£5/Â£10 split, so at face value there isn't much of a deal on the table and Â£150 isn't a figure everyone can quickly pull out of their pocket towards the end of possibly a busy season and if travelling it becomes a Â£200 day!

I think if you readdressed it for 18 holes, don't bother with a bacon roll on arrival, people will buy a drink if they want one, just go for some sandwiches & chips afterwards, keep it simple and get it for around Â£95 (ticket price) or lower so the food is free, I think you'd see a substantial interest in people taking part.

Just my tuppence mate, obviously I can't comment on the 3rd point made above, but with more names on the list the more any potential personality clashes are diluted and then more people will commit  

I think Little Aston will be pleased to earn a quick Â£1k based on only 12 players so don't be afraid to be cheeky, I'd be starting at Â£80-85 and then see how that's met and then go from there.

:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 18, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wrong date for me as I hope to be playing Royal Aberdeen that day.

I think you need to mention the dress rules to people though as they are quite strict at Little Aston.
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			Beautiful choice of words Glyn. I *hope* to be playing Augusta that day  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oh Gordon, good news, I got in the open at Royal Aberdeen


----------



## DRW (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Fish, LiverpoolPhil and Huds1475 for your comments. Thanks for taking the time to reply and taken on board.Certainly do not mind you being honest Fish and didn't take anything as a criticism, would rather you were honest, than not.


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 20, 2016)

I'm interested if this can be re-negotiated as an 18 hole deal.....
there would defo be others for sure.

Slim pickings travelling for 36 holes on a sunday then back to the grind Monday!

Would be good to catch Huds again this year!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 20, 2016)

I'd definitely be interested playing Little Aston but only 18holes, I've not got the patience for anything more. I reckon a few more of the NW mafia would attend too.


----------



## JamesR (May 26, 2016)

I'd be up for 18 holes


----------

